# Celebrity Crush



## FishCharming (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheesy, i know, but which celebrities would you give a body part for a chance to jump?

for me Hailey from Paramore or Bridget Reagan from Legend of the Seeker.


----------



## Melian (Mar 26, 2010)

None, really.

Sure, a select few are ok looking, but I wouldn't go to any length to nail them. For example, my favourite celebrities (not attracted to them, but they are absolute favourites) are Samuel L. Jackson, Steve Buscemi and Christopher Walken - if I knew they were all hanging out at the bar across from my apartment, but there was a small crowd, I wouldn't make the effort to wade through 10-15 people to meet them *shrug*


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2010)

Melian said:


> None, really.
> 
> Sure, a select few are ok looking, but I wouldn't go to any length to nail them. For example, my favourite celebrities (not attracted to them, but they are absolute favourites) are Samuel L. Jackson, Steve Buscemi and Christopher Walken - if I knew they were all hanging out at the bar across from my apartment, but there was a small crowd, I wouldn't make the effort to wade through 10-15 people to meet them *shrug*



Hahaha Melian. GREAT choices... Christopher Walken is especially amazing, imo.
Most of my celebrity crushes are thick, bearded musicians from the various bands I listen to. Minor celebrities, I guess.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

Hrmmm..

I would say Carey Hart, Eric Bana, Apolo Ohno, Frank Mir...and although these guys aren't famous..there fathers are...Armen Yemenidjian (photo #274819), Brandon Davis and Stavros Niarchos....and the list goes on.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 27, 2010)

My top 5 are

1. Amy Lee






2. Dita von Teese





3. Felicia Day





4. Christina Hendricks





5. Pauley Perrette


----------



## StridentDionysus (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree almost 100% with Ronin just move Dita to the top and take out the last gal. I'd also throw some Nicky Whelan in my selection



.

PS: Why name Eric Bana? That guy is so sexy even I want to jump him. There is no need to go for the obvious .


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 27, 2010)

Audrey Tautou





Gena Rowlands (Here she is in middle age, but as far as I'm concerned she is beautiful at any age)


----------



## NYC_FFA (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, as many can tell from my profile, my celebrity crush is Oliver Platt.

This week, I found out that he is going to be here in the city for an arts benefit event. http://www.symphonyspace.org/event/6187-symphony-space-gala

At first, I freaked out.  Then, I was super-happy.  Unfortunately, the last reaction was, "I don't think I'd be able to say even 2 words to him." :blush:

I'm going to go and try to get a picture or autograph, though I think I'm going to have to take a fainting buddy with me. Then, they can catch me when I pass out.

If you guys ever got to meet your celebrity crush, would you have the confidence to talk to them?


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 27, 2010)

For me, Jack Black, Kevin Smith, oooohhh and yes NYC_FFA Oliver Platt!!! Henry Rollins, Morrissey, Ronaldo, Chris Bosh from the Raptors, George Clooney, especially when he was all chubby in Syriana!! woo hoo. 

This is a great thread!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 28, 2010)

honestly i'm not sure i'd even really want to talk to them, i'd be too afraid that their personalities wouldnt be what I expected.


----------

